# Clichés and tropes that you do like



## Foxridley (Sep 22, 2021)

We have a thread here about clichés that people don't like, but what about clichés and tropes that we do like? It doesn't have to be something that you consider good writing, just something  you enjoy personally, even a guilty pleasure.

For instance, I kind of have a soft spot for the moment where a character, especially a "muggle" or a "normie" or whatever you want to call them, learns about the existence of the magical or sci-fi part of their world.

Also people turning into animals, but that's more part of my TF thing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 23, 2021)

Flying in martial arts.

Wheeeeee!


----------



## Attaman (Sep 23, 2021)

"There is no way I'm [doing thing]. None. Absolutely not. Forget about it. Not in a million years."
Next shot, them doing the thing.

Alternatively, credits show them doing said thing as a private hobby. Bonus points if it's inferred they've been doing it since long before they were asked about it the first time on screen.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 23, 2021)

Good characters written.

Lots and lots and lots of beautiful and pointless explosions. Michael Bay could make a movie with nothing but explosions and I would actually be entertained by it.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 23, 2021)

Classic one liners in action movies, if it's done right.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 24, 2021)

Character specific moves- Jim Hardy "wave". (Tales of Wells-Fargo, for you pups)


----------



## Muttmutt (Sep 24, 2021)

Enemies to lovers trope


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2021)

Cars explode when they get shot.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 24, 2021)

When the animal/pet is the first to notice the danger, usually in scary films, setting the atmosphere.


----------



## Mambi (Sep 24, 2021)

It's a simple thing but I like when a character who just did an awesome thing...takes a second to acknowledge they just did an awesome thing. Like a regular human being, going "holy crap, I can't believe we just survived that!" Think Indiana Jones, early movies for example, or first Die Hard. 

Sadly not a cliche and humanizing as it should be though. You don't walk away cooly from an explosion, you bask in it a second because it's wild! James Bond has to be a sociopathic phychopath becasue the literal ONLY time I ever saw him react like a human to anything was the time they dragged Roger Moore out of the centrifuge in Moonraker and he was glad his idea worked but having almost died was pissed. THAT's human, not just shrugging it off like a Blues Brother and a rocket launcher.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Sep 24, 2021)

Seeing a character at the beginning, vs at the end. You know, they've lost a few friends, probably missing an appendage, they're an old soul. You can tell the hardship and trauma they've gone through, and they've become stronger for it.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 24, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Seeing a character at the beginning, vs at the end. You know, they've lost a few friends, probably missing an appendage, they're an old soul. You can tell the hardship and trauma they've gone through, and they've become stronger for it.


"Ramza... what did you get?"


----------



## Kinguyakki (Sep 25, 2021)

I like it when the main characters, or "hero," have to come to terms with the idea that maybe the "villain" isn't entirely wrong about things.  Not everything is clearly defined as good or bad, and even if they do the "right" thing, the end result won't work out exactly as they hoped.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 25, 2021)

The 'wise old person' who warmly accepts the main characters into their home and gives them the knowledge they need to advance the plot.

I like it a lot because people who are wise, accepting, and old at the same time is not as common as we want it to be in real life.


----------

